# how can i recording my analog data in my digital development board ?



## holy19 (Jul 25, 2012)

hi, i have a development board belongs to altera and called cyclone 2 (some more info - http://www.altera.com/literature/manual/mnl_cycII_dsp_board_ep2c70.pdf)


my question is that
i need to receive analog RGB data from a spectrum with vga adapter (my mission is to recording it)
my teacher told my somehow to convert it to digital.
I don't know with what converter to use that help me to transfer the data into cyclone 2?
i have some inputs in there, it's I/O inputs . there's any suggestion how can i do it? some friend told me to use vga to dvi converter (and use wire up with specific pins RGB that i need in digital and connected it to the I/O connector in the development board)
it sounds a lil bit complicated any other suggestion would help me to make easier solution? 
however, I need to put the dvi connector in the wire wrap board how do i do it?


I would be grateful for any help!!!


(p.s i dont speak very well english )


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Lets backup a step as I'm not clear what you are doing.

What is the video source? What will be used to record the video?

The Altera appears to be a processor of some sort. It doesn't generate audio/video nor record audio/video. Based on some knowledge of audio/video gear, the data path would be source device > Altera for processing > recording device.

Also: A VGA<>DVI converter, like you would use on a video card cable, does not "convert" anything. It's only a gender changer (ie: changes the DVI connector to a VGA connector). There is an analog signal present on a DVI cable (depending on the cable type used). To convert an analog signal to digital (or vice versa), you would need a hardware component to perform the conversion (not a simple adapter). You also can't convert VGA to "RGB" with a simple splitter.


----------

